# Statehood for Kurds?



## High_Gravity (Jan 4, 2013)

Statehood for Kurds? 









> The Baghdad newspaper Sabah published a surprising article a few weeks ago. Its editor, Abd Jabbar Shabbout, suggested it was time to settle the "age-old problem" between Iraq's Arabs and Kurds by establishing a "Kurdish state." Never before had I heard such a once-heretical view so publicly expressed in any Arab quarter. And this was no ordinary quarter: Sabah is the mouthpiece of Iraqi Prime Minister Nouri Maliki. Shabbout went on to suggest a negotiated "ending of the Arab-Kurdish partnership in a peaceful way."
> 
> He called his proposal Plan B, Plan A being the "dialogue" between Iraq's central government and the Kurdish regional government in northern Iraq that emerged after the fall of Saddam Hussein.
> 
> ...



Iraqi Kurds may be on the brink of a statehood breakthrough - latimes.com


----------



## Kurdistani4ever (Jan 4, 2013)

The entire Middle East must be free, otherwise the wars will never stop. But apparently some people (Pretty much everyone except Kurds and Balochis) Refuses to accept peace.

But back to the topix. I believe, this picture shows the situation of Iraq quite well:


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 4, 2013)

Kurdistani4ever said:


> The entire Middle East must be free, otherwise the wars will never stop. But apparently some people (Pretty much everyone except Kurds and Balochis) Refuses to accept peace.
> 
> But back to the topix. I believe, this picture shows the situation of Iraq quite well:



I am ok with that map.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever (Jan 4, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> > The entire Middle East must be free, otherwise the wars will never stop. But apparently some people (Pretty much everyone except Kurds and Balochis) Refuses to accept peace.
> ...



Obviously Kurdistan is too big on that map. It's just to show the division of Iraq


----------



## OldCountry (Feb 15, 2013)

In my opinion they should give the Nineve valley to the Assyrians, at the very least some sort of autonomous self rule. Let the rest split as they wish.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 15, 2013)

The Kurds are secret friends of Israel and cannot be trusted.

The zionists want to have a jew friendly state to further their ME agenda of divide and conquer ..........


----------



## Kurdistani4ever (Feb 17, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> The Kurds are secret friends of Israel and cannot be trusted.
> 
> The zionists want to have a jew friendly state to further their ME agenda of divide and conquer ..........



Wow! You seem to be quite a paranoid guy We Kurds respect everybody that respects us back, doesn't matter whenever they are muslims, christians, jews, Buddists etc. If respecting humans despite differences makes us bad guys, then i really think, you should lock yourself up in a room and rethink your life.

But with such meaningless hate, i can see how the new Middle East will be a nightmare for you, especially a Kurdistan located in the most important location of this region. And remember: Iraq is only the first part. "Iraqi" Kurdistan is only a small part of the full homeland


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 17, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> The Kurds are secret friends of Israel and cannot be trusted.
> 
> The zionists want to have a jew friendly state to further their ME agenda of divide and conquer ..........



yeah, so.

Kurds want to be free.

You got an issue with freedom?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 17, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Statehood for Kurds?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope they get it.

The only people that arabs want to kill as much as jews are kurds.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever (Feb 17, 2013)

This map should become reality before 2050:


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 17, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Kurds are secret friends of Israel and cannot be trusted.
> ...


Yea, let the Kurds move to Israel like the Druze did .......


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 17, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



and our Fore Fathers could have moved to where England had no say as well.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever (Feb 17, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



What? We live on our ancestral lands, and we refuse to leave our homeland, for your terrorist states to get hyped. We will always stay here, if you don't like this, then hate like hell. 

There will be a day, when we remove the flags of the occupiers and raise our own.


----------



## editec (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes I believe that the Kurds were screwed post WWI and that ought to be corrected.

Treaty of Sèvres - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Maryland (Mar 2, 2013)

Kurdistani4ever said:


> The entire Middle East must be free, otherwise the wars will never stop. But apparently some people (Pretty much everyone except Kurds and Balochis) Refuses to accept peace.
> 
> But back to the topix. I believe, this picture shows the situation of Iraq quite well:



Israel is the only country in the Middle East supporting the Kurds.


----------



## Missourian (Mar 3, 2013)

Why does Turkey forcefully oppose a Kurdish State?


----------



## RoccoR (Mar 3, 2013)

Missourian,  _et al,_

They don't necessarily oppose a Kurdish State.



Missourian said:


> Why does Turkey forcefully oppose a Kurdish State?


*(COMMENT)*

They oppose the creation an autonomous region and cultural rights for ethnic Kurds inside Turkish sovereignty.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Kurdistani4ever (Mar 4, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Why does Turkey forcefully oppose a Kurdish State?



Occupation. And occupier is never willing to face democracy, and so they have to oppress a nation asking for nothing more than freedom.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever (Mar 4, 2013)

RoccoR said:


> Missourian,  _et al,_
> 
> They don't necessarily oppose a Kurdish State.
> 
> ...



So now sovereignty is the same as occupation? As far as i can tell, almost one third of Turkeys population are Kurds, so calling it "Turkish sovereignty" is more than just a simple insult.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 4, 2013)

The Kurds deserve their own country, point blank period.


----------



## Maryland (Mar 4, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> The Kurds deserve their own country, point blank period.



The Kurds just need to change their name to the palestinians and watch everyone stepping over each other to give them a country


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 6, 2013)

----easy enough-----the kurds   DECLARE THEIR BORDERS-----from Turkey thru Syria thru 
        Iraq thru Iran ------and demand   RECOGNITION as  "OBSERVER"    by the UN  ---
        while they are at it they might as well  declare the ALPS----- are there any kurdish 
        mountain enclaves elsewhere?     there are mountains in Yemen----maybe people 
        over there can join up------KURDS CAN BECOME A WORLD FORCE      sala'adin 
        was a kurd and lots of people liked him


----------



## RoccoR (Mar 6, 2013)

Kurdistani4ever, Missourian, _et al,_

This is another "Red Herring."  Where did I mention "occupation?"   Or!  Who is implying "Occupation?"  Where does "Occupation even enter into this?  Turkey is an Ottoman Empire derivative. 



Kurdistani4ever said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian,  _et al,_
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

The population of a given tribe has no real meaning when it comes to "sovereignty" of a nation in total.  There is so much more to it then just that.  The internal dispute between Turkish Kurds and their nation _(Turkey)_ is a domestic concern on separatism.  

Turkish Sovereignty concerns the territorial integrity of the nation, and forges the umbrella over "all the people."  To say that including the Kurds in the Turkish Sovereignty is an insult to the Kurds is, in effect tantamount to saying that the other two-thirds of the population are lesser people, - and is an affront to national unity; and promotes the idea of "establishing the hegemony of one social class over another."  That is rather arrogant.  

I am not _(in all probability)_ as well versed on the Kurdish Separatist movement as you.  But from what you say, am I to assume that the Kurds cannot participate in Turkish political party activities and are unable to assimilate into the mainstream of Turkish society?  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## ekrem (Mar 6, 2013)

Bellboy


----------



## ekrem (Mar 6, 2013)

1 man/woman - 1 vote.

*Total votes:*
AKP: 	21,399,082
CHP: 11,155,972
MHP: 5,585,513
BDP (_Kurdish nationalists_): 2,819,917


*93%* of people in Turkey speak Turkish as mother-tongue.
http://ec.europa.eu/public_opinion/archives/ebs/ebs_243_en.pdf

Election-results of single-issue Kurdish party in general-elections 2011 in Turkey: *5.8 %*
BBC News


----------



## Kurdistani4ever (Mar 6, 2013)

ekrem said:


> 1 man/woman - 1 vote.
> 
> *Total votes:*
> AKP: 	21,399,082
> ...



It's not that  they are against independence, the AKP made such great promises for the future, and yet we are still waiting for them to come true.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever (Mar 7, 2013)

RoccoR said:


> Kurdistani4ever, Missourian, _et al,_
> 
> This is another "Red Herring."  Where did I mention "occupation?"   Or!  Who is implying "Occupation?"  Where does "Occupation even enter into this?  Turkey is an Ottoman Empire derivative.
> 
> ...



Yes, Kurds will never assimilate and become a part of the Turkish society, sooner or later they will left with no choice than giving us back our homeland. Fake borders may be present on the world map, but they will never be "real", when massive parts of the population there disagrees with it. A line chopping though the territory is one thing, but seperating a nations in 4 sides is just not right.


----------

